# Would I know?



## CapriRS (Mar 19, 2004)

How would I know if My p's do breed are the eggs easy to see I wouldnt want to vac them up on my p's and two of them do act funny at times.... How can I tell if ones female and vice versa? thanx... I know breeding in captivity isnt that common but that may explain how they act.....


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

go to information and then tutorials on this site theres some info on breeding


----------

